# Who here uses a scope to hunt turkeys?



## Goodlife61

If so, which kind. Thanks.


----------



## Southernsaug

My buddy hunts with a scope and over 30 years of hunting together I bet the scope has cost him 20 turkeys. I have probably killed 10 while sitting with him and having to shoot a spooky bird before it left, because he couldn't pick up or keep a moving head in the scope and track the bird. I will never put a scope on a turkey gun, but go for it if that's what you think will help you. I thought I'd jsut add a little perspective.


----------



## turkey hunter

I have a weaver turkey scope on one and a old Simmons straight 3 power on my new 410 turkey gun. I like my scopes that what I grew up shooting and hunting with. I don't care for the red dots the dots seems blurry and out of round in my eyes.


----------



## fastwater

I'm with southernsaug.
If'n I would put any optics on mine it would be something liken to an open Holosight or reflex sight.


----------



## Carpn

I am not a fan of them but you see alot of people using them especially with the TSS loads so they can kill birds at longer ranges .

Me personally , I like a double beaded barrel or a barrel with rifle sights . I also use a load which allows me to reach out pretty far but isn't so tight I worry about missing a bird at 15 yds . I don't really care to be shooting turkeys at 60-80 yds like some people do with the TSS loads . 
If you have done alot of shooting thru optics and can hit a moving target with a scope it may work well for you . But if you are comfortable with a bead I don't see a reason to over complicate things .


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Tru-glo rifle sights for me. My turkey gun is the only “aimed” firearm I have without optics. I’m not opposed to optics but don’t really see the point. I’m not shooting a turkey beyond 50 yards even if my gun/load is up to it.


----------



## turkey hunter

I can shot a bead I just like a little magnification and I won't shoot past 40 yards.only hunt with a 20 ga. And now my 410 30 Max with it.


----------



## fireline

My buddy has carried a Mossberg 835 with a Bushnell circle X scope for years, I saw him shoot a bird out of the air with it one day, need to leave both eyes open while acquiring your target. 
I have seen him Beard shopping in the fall while we were hunting together, i had a bird picked out and he was looking at there beard length before we doubled on 2 long beards.


----------



## slashbait

Few years back went to a red dot. Love it, haven’t missed one yet


----------



## Harry1959

I use a reflex sight. My bushnell first strike has held up ok. I love it. Points instantly , weighs hardly anything and doesn’t make the gun bulky. Mine was only $120 when I bought it, they have gone up some. I think for just a little more money you can buy a Burris Fast Fire, it had a slightly better reputation.


----------



## DHower08

turkey hunter said:


> I have a weaver turkey scope on one and a old Simmons straight 3 power on my new 410 turkey gun. I like my scopes that what I grew up shooting and hunting with. I don't care for the red dots the dots seems blurry and out of round in my eyes.


If a dot style sight is not round to you and looks like a star or oblonged it is typically caused due to an astigmatism


----------



## Flathead76

Can not see like I used to. Vortex red dot.


----------



## cutter2813

My turkey gun shoots a bit high, so I use a red dot (no magnification) to eliminate guessing with the aim point. The gun feels a lot lighter without a scope.


----------



## musky 1

I use a bushnell trophy red dot my eyes just can't focus on a rifled site anymore


----------



## Goodlife61

Southernsaug said:


> My buddy hunts with a scope and over 30 years of hunting together I bet the scope has cost him 20 turkeys. I have probably killed 10 while sitting with him and having to shoot a spooky bird before it left, because he couldn't pick up or keep a moving head in the scope and track the bird. I will never put a scope on a turkey gun, but go for it if that's what you think will help you. I thought I'd jsut add a little perspective.


Thanks sir, which kind does he use ?


----------



## Goodlife61

musky 1 said:


> I use a bushnell trophy red dot my eyes just can't focus on a rifled site anymore


Thanks musky !


----------



## Goodlife61

Flathead76 said:


> Can not see like I used to. Vortex red dot.


Is vortex the best you can recommend ?


----------



## fireline

Goodlife61 said:


> Thanks sir, which kind does he use ?


Bushnell Circle X 1.75x4









Bushnell Banner 1.75-4x32 Rifle Scope Matte Circle-X 711436 Cantilever Slug Gun ER


Shop Bushnell Banner 1.75-4x32 Rifle Scope Matte Circle-X 711436 Cantilever Slug Gun ER | 4.4 Star Rating on 18 Reviews for Bushnell Banner 1.75-4x32 Rifle Scope Matte Circle-X 711436 Cantilever Slug Gun...




www.opticsplanet.com


----------



## bobk

Reflex sight for me as well. ( Trijicon) I’ll never go back to just beads.


----------



## joekacz

Scope or no scope....hmmm....miss a turkey with a scope it will be the scopes fault,miss a turkey w/o a scope and it's the fault of not having a scope....pick one...it's only a 50/50 proposition.I know of hunters missing them both way's..If it improves your focus then why not..Aged eyesight is a funny thing but it AIN'T FUNNY!....I've been to turkey shoot's and witnessed scoped gun's get shutout so there you have it....not a sure thing.


----------



## Southernsaug

It really does come down to what you prefer. All I suggest is weigh all the possibilities and information offered and choose what suites you best. If a scope helps you focus or see better then it's a good choice. At least you have some positive and negative feedback to help you choose.


----------



## Yote72571

Reflex sight work well for me. And trust me I’ve missed with or without. Lol.


----------



## DHower08

I have noticed in recent years more guys missing birds with these newer high performance turkey loads and tighter chokes. Everyone is worried about killing a turkey at 60 yards when at 10 to 20 yards they are shooting a pattern the size of their fist. I think this is contributing to more missed birds than scopes


----------



## Yote72571

10-4, probably so, but when it comes to 60 yards it would be nice if he hangs up @ 60 every time you see him to even the score. Lol.


----------



## Carpn

Your missing the point of a good turkey hunt if your killing your turkey at 60 yds . 

I also think that over time you'll miss more opportunities on close birds than you'll gain by being able to shoot 60-70 yds . 

I get why people use optics . I personally like the rifle sight setup I use and am not a fan of optics on a turkey gun. But to each there own


----------



## Yote72571

No I get it, I like um close also it’s it exciting, but when they hang up and there is nothing you can do about it, that make u say s##t out loud. Lol.


----------



## Outdoorguy57

I have a Sightmark Ultra Sight on my Mossberg 500 Turkey Special and won't hunt without it. There's nothing like knowing EXACTLY where the pattern is going to hit and a red dot sight will give you the confidence to know where the pattern is going to hit. 😎 I'll never go back to open or bead sights again.

I killed this 25# Tom in the Spring of 2020, at 28 yards.
Outdoorguy57









Had a Euro Mount on the skull, for $20.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Southernsaug said:


> My buddy hunts with a scope and over 30 years of hunting together I bet the scope has cost him 20 turkeys. I have probably killed 10 while sitting with him and having to shoot a spooky bird before it left, because he couldn't pick up or keep a moving head in the scope and track the bird. I will never put a scope on a turkey gun, but go for it if that's what you think will help you. I thought I'd jsut add a little perspective.


I would ask what power this scope was! It should be no more than 4X, and maybe more like 2x or even 0x! Turkey hunting is a pretty close range game that doesn't require a lot of scope magnification! 



Carpn said:


> I am not a fan of them but you see alot of people using them especially with the TSS loads so they can kill birds at longer ranges .
> 
> Me personally , I like a double beaded barrel or a barrel with rifle sights . I also use a load which allows me to reach out pretty far but isn't so tight I worry about missing a bird at 15 yds . I don't really care to be shooting turkeys at 60-80 yds like some people do with the TSS loads .
> If you have done alot of shooting thru optics and can hit a moving target with a scope it may work well for you . But if you are comfortable with a bead I don't see a reason to over complicate things .


I did too, as did my buddy, but our eyes changed! We could get the first bead in focus, but not the second one! How do you point the gun?! We had to go to scopes, but the eye relief was a major consideration!


----------



## M R DUCKS

I use this….picture.
I consider it a reflex sight 🤷‍♂️ ?
1x meaning no magnification
a few times, trying not to move, I couldn’t quite get “ down on the gun” so i think it really helped.
plus older eye sight makes open sites a bit harder to use

other consideration is the bushnell trs25 or at3 tactical version


----------



## MidwestHunter71

The only scope I kind of tried for turkey was Leupold 1x Prismatic, that had a recticle for quick acquisition. Downside was its very expensive and i traded it to move to a red dot. When you can find them still, they still are expensive in my opinion used even.

For red dots, I personally like an enclosed red dot system the best. But I’ve tried a bunch and all have pro’s and cons. This year im running the Trijicon MRO with a ARD on it. I really like it so far and think it will fit me best.
-bushnell trs25 worked fine on guns, but I used more on other guns than shotguns. Holds zero fine for me
-bushnell first strike i put on a pistol and seems to hold zero ok so far. Clicks are ok feeling.
-vortex viper I saw multiple returns with that on a 20 gauge turkey gun holding zero and needed set back
-vortex razor ive used for years, no major issues with except sometimes debris can get in where the light transmits. But you can have that with any reflex style. The clicks when adjusting i dont like.
- Trijicon rmr-best built in my opinion and never had issues holding zero, but can get debris blocking light like any reflex. Clicks are better feeling when adjusting 
-Steiner MRS-I really like hows its enclosed but has some reflection from the front and they dont make a ARD for it. I like its adjusting and holding zero
-A more semi tube style Vortex Sparc 2-SPC-402, older model but holds zero well on rifles but i would feel comfortable using on a shotty.


----------



## bwrpwr6

I second the rmr. Worth every penny. I'd also like to give a delta point a try.

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bwrpwr6

Vortex reflex sights are junk in my opinion but I know people who have success. 

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestHunter71

Yeah the delta point i haven't tried personally but seems like it would hold up well.


----------



## bwrpwr6

Have you tried shield sights?

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestHunter71

I think the razor red dot might be built a little better than their cheaper red dots, but the razor is a higher price point. But i agree, many people have vortex products and depending on the application, you will probably need to use that lifetime warranty.


----------



## MidwestHunter71

I looked at those shield sights online, but never tried one yet. Bw ohio, mi, and indiana, Ive been to many many stores and haven't seen them in person yet anywhere.


----------



## MidwestHunter71

I like how its an enclosed unti


----------



## bwrpwr6

They also have standard reflex sights. Hard to find in the states though

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestHunter71

Yeah, i agree. In a reflex sight that you can find, durable as heck, and based in the states Michigan) the triji is tough to beat.


----------



## bwrpwr6

Best decision I made was going to the rmr. Built like a tank, very positive and audible clicks for windage and elevation, battery life. I paid a little more but I know it's gunna last

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestHunter71

Absolutely. I played with a bunch of options and the positive clicks is something a lot of reflex sights lack.


----------



## bwrpwr6

I like knowing how much I'm moving it. Not just guessing

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestHunter71

Exactly! Same here. Ones that dont click I usually throw in a less important firearm for target practice. But hunting ones I want the positive clicks


----------

